# Dash lights



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

I was driving my Altima"95 GXE AT one night and suddenly all lights on my dash went out, except for turning signal and sensor indicators. My head lights remained on. I have been driving with blacked out panel for a wile and few times light came back on. It usually happens when I hit a bump or a hole on the road. I suspect it is bad electrical contact somewhere, but I have no idea where to look. Please help me out.
Thank you.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a few questions to determine where to look.
When the dash lights go out, does the light in the hazard switch work? the light at the window switch? the light in the radio? the light in the cigarette lighter?
If none of these work then the switch would need to be diagnosed.

Troy


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello!
Thanks for your reply.I will have to check all that,but I have a feeling all lights go off together. I am sure the radio light does go out with the dash. I am not sure what hazard switch is??
I will write back with more info.Thanks ahead for your advice!


----------



## 97GXE_GTR (Jan 21, 2007)

You could check all the fuses and make sure none of them are blown or loose. You could also check to make sure your negative battery terminal is tight.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im gonna say that you should check the dimmer switch. ive gone thru 2 of them in my altima and i know others that have had problems with theirs as well.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you very much. I will do all that. I am not sure what the dimmer switch is? Is it the twister on the turning signal stick? And how to check it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the dimmer switch is the little rotary wheel next to you panel vent on the left of your steering wheel. its what dims your instrument panel lights.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

OK!
Thank you!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

and the hazzard switch is the triangle that you hit if you are broke down lol... if thats what you were looking for that should always work.... but yeah its most likely a fuse... a 10v is what usually controlls all the lights in the car minus the head lights and tail lights because they require more voltage...


----------

